# roidseek and sciroxxonline



## spunky (Feb 24, 2014)

are these sources legit? Any experiences with them from anyone? Im new to gear. Thanks


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2014)

Not a source board.  And not a good first post.  Read the forum rules please.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 26, 2014)

I reccomen bull semen mix it with your protein shake bro youll get JACKED


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 26, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> I reccomen bull semen mix it with your protein shake bro youll get JACKED



What??? I thought you told me Blob semen.  No wonder it's not working.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't get why You guys try find gear online be a social ****er and make friends at the gym your bound to come across someone that's using, don't come on here looking for sources come on here to learn bro!


----------



## shenky (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm confused, but only because I'm unsure of the forum this post originated in. Isn't Steroid Uncensored for opinions/experiences with labs?


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 26, 2014)

Shenky, if you are keen to that.....why aren't you keen to this thread poster has been banned.


----------



## DF (Feb 26, 2014)

His post contained the web addresses.  Also he used the PM system to ask for sources.  He is on a 7 day vacation.


----------



## shenky (Feb 26, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Shenky, if you are keen to that.....why aren't you keen to this thread poster has been banned.



*shrugs*



DF said:


> His post contained the web addresses.  Also he used the PM system to ask for sources.  He is on a 7 day vacation.



Gotcha. It's all coming together now


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 26, 2014)

You're right Shenk, if he had asked the question as it now stands, after I edited it, and not PM'd people, it would have fine.  As you read it now there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## event462 (Feb 26, 2014)

It's funny. When I first joined you guys here I couldn't figure out why every one was so harsh on some of my questions and I thought there was a lot of overreacting over source questions. Now I see why! I've been here less than a month and I'm already sick of the same old questions that are asked every single day.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 26, 2014)

ok even im new to the board and even I don't have the balls to just come right out with a question like that (not that I would )but what I don't get is why people think its ok to just pop in put up 1 or 2 posts asking for sources they must think that this is legal business when it completely the other end of the line some people either have no f##king common sense my opinion honestly is theyre just retarded or missing a chromosome and if either one of those two are fact then theres no help for them you know the old saying you cant fix stupid !!!! some people just blow my mind with the utter lack of intelligence


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 26, 2014)

I think PoB did a good job of making the rules for this forum clear http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9113-Steroid-Underground-Forum-Rules

People just need to read the rules.  This forum is to let other people know about your experiences with different labs, but not to advertise and not too share source info.  No links and no asking where to buy.  But asking have you tried XXX lab or saying I had good/bad results from XXX lab is fine.  That's what the forum is for.


----------



## shenky (Feb 26, 2014)

I think the confusion is stemming from another forum where their "underground" section is basically a market place for UGLs and scammers alike


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 26, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I think PoB did a good job of making the rules for this forum clear http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9113-Steroid-Underground-Forum-Rules
> 
> People just need to read the rules.  This forum is to let other people know about your experiences with different labs, but not to advertise and not too share source info.  No links and no asking where to buy.  But asking have you tried XXX lab or saying I had good/bad results from XXX lab is fine.  That's what the forum is for.



I totally agree.  When you join and you say you read the rules......fukin do it. Dont say you did.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 27, 2014)

if you guys are referring to me I was talking about him pming people asking for sources just putting that out there !!!!!


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 27, 2014)

shenky said:


> I think the confusion is stemming from another forum where their "underground" section is basically a market place for UGL's and scammers alike



Hmmm I wonder where this rodeo is ? Lol


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Redrum1327 said:


> ok even im new to the board and even I don't have the balls to just come right out with a question like that (not that I would )but what I don't get is why people think its ok to just pop in put up 1 or 2 posts asking for sources they must think that this is legal business when it completely the other end of the line some people either have no f##king common sense my opinion honestly is theyre just retarded or missing a chromosome and if either one of those two are fact then theres no help for them you know the old saying you cant fix stupid !!!! some people just blow my mind with the utter lack of intelligence



Ive only been to a few forums and it appears this is just the way it is. You cant buy the shit at wal mart so people go to the forums with the sole intent on asking for a source thinking its just gonna be given to them. And youre right, you cant fix stupid lol


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 28, 2014)

Talking about quality is one thing but people pming members about sources is just not smart


----------

